# About this book



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have an odd thing happening on my Fire HD 8.  Whenever I open a new book, I get the overlay "about this book."  It's easy enough to click the X and close it, but I have that turned off in Settings.  So I don't understand why it's showing up at all.  My e-ink Kindles will do it correctly.
I have restarted and checked for updates.  But honestly, I think this happened after the last OS update that was pushed automatically.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

That's an interesting puzzle. My 'bored silly with the 'house arrest' and nothing better to do' self would probably do a restart, then in settings turn the 'about this book' on and do another restart and then turn it off and do another restart partly because what else is there to do under house arrest and see if that made it work properly. Other than that WAG I have no idea but will look forward to following and see what happens. Good luck.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It's actually gotten more interesting than that. One of the updates totally removed the option to turn it off... I hate it when they do that.


----------



## ChuckT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mama Amaz'n is just looking out for you, not.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------

